
Meteor adding first-party support for GraphQL - sergiotapia
https://github.com/meteor/data/blob/design-overview/design/high-level-reactivity.md
======
sergiotapia
MDG is currently discussing their initial approach integrating GraphQL support
in Meteor.

Once this lands the sky is the limit! Everybody is really excited.

~~~
djmashko2
I think the most exciting part of this project for the HN crowd is that it's
not Meteor-specific. We really want this project to be used outside of the
integrated Meteor platform, in all kinds of production applications.

So hopefully it's more like "Meteor is building a reactive GraphQL system
anyone can adopt" rather than "adding GraphQL support to Meteor".

